# 99213/99214



## smaher82 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hello,

  I am new to auditing.  I have a question if you have a record with Moderate MDM , 2 ROS and a review of 5 body sytems. Does this audit to a level 4 using the 1995 guidelines? We recently had an auditor come in. I noticed she used the 97 guidelines. I thought we could use which ever guidelines work out better for the provider.

Thanks 
Shiara


----------



## mdoyle53 (Feb 16, 2012)

This does not go to a level 4 - you need to have a detailed exam which is 2-7 organ systems/ body areas with one in more detail.  Just reviewing will not put you in this category so your level will be a level 3.

If you do not inform the auditor which documentation methodology you use, they can utilize whichever they want.  It is up to the practice to inform them that you used '95.


----------

